# CALL 911 for Tennis Court misuse...?



## jcgriff2

`



> If you see the tennis court being misused in any way,
> 
> your first phone call should be to the Evesham Township police​


Imagine a quiet rural area in the Pine Barrens of Southern New Jersey. 2,500 single family, townhomes and condominiums nestled on a 3,500 acre piece of land littered with 50' pine trees and swamps. Only 2 entrances into the development so there is no "through" traffic whatsoever. A small sub-division of the property is known as "Wintergreen" and is one block away from an elementary school. The majority of families here have small children.

Recent resident additions include those who would rather live in a 55+ community (and should) as they do not like children and call police at any given opportunity - 
- children playing in the tennis court
- a NERF football hitting the bumper of a car
- children playing in common areas
- children making too much noise on a weekend afternoon

100's of calls to police during the last 3 years now.

This arrived yesterday after two 15 year-olds and a few 8 yr-olds violated "tennis court protocol" last week. Fines for such of $50 or more are not uncommon for such "crimes" and are assessed by the Home Owner's Association - 




Home Owners Association Community Manager said:


> *_________________________*
> *NOTICE TO ALL HOMEOWNERS*​
> Spring has sprung at Wintergreen and unfortunately so has the misuse of the Tennis Court.
> 
> To reiterate...the Tennis Court is for playing ONLY. This means there is to be NO baseball playing, hockey playing, dog walking or any other activity than Tennis.
> 
> *If you see the tennis court being misused in any way, your first phone call should be to the Evesham Township police. Your next step is to forward to this office an official written complaint (email is acceptable). This complaint needs to include who is using the tennis court, when it is being used and what activity they are doing (Other than Tennis).*
> 
> The only way the Association can put a stop to this activity is with all residents following this protocol.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



`

"..If you see the tennis court being misused in any way, your first phone call should be to the Evesham Township police...."

Can you imagine calling 9-1-1 to report a few 8 year-olds for misuse of a tennis court? The anonymous callers have done just that dozens of times - most recently just last week. We're not talking vandalism of any kind here, either.

The letter that went out to the approx 130 residents of Wintergreen - 

PDF --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...rt-misuse-0-03-24-10_tennis_court_letter_.pdf

A few pictures of the area. The first two are satellite views to show just how rural the area is; the 3rd is one of the signs posted on 2 sides of the tennis court's black 15' high fence (the red property lines in the first are just an estimated guess) - 

 .  . 

`

The website of "Wintergreen HOA" --> http://wintergreenhoa.com/index.html

This is just a small percentage of the drama that takes place here. There is literally no place for children to play.

What do you think? Anyone with similar stories about their HOA Board?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## SABL

I don't know, John. Violation of tennis court restrictions sure sound like hardcore criminals to me. Are you sure the FBI should not be involved??


----------



## Redeye3323

It's more worse then that SABL.

I heard some of these guys are on the Top Ten Most Wanted.

I do not feel safe anymore when playing tennis at any courts, just in-case somebody comes along with a basketball or something like that.

Seriously though, why is there any need for this.

I can remember when I was at my mates playing football in this grass area right by his house and some old man had called the police to say it was a no-ball area and that we should be cautioned. When the PCSO (Police Communty Support Officer - lower then PC) came along, we pointed out that there wasn't any signs and that we weren't causing a fuss. The PCSO agreed with us and just said to "try not to annoy that old man" basically.

It's stupid some of the laws thesedays though :/


----------



## jcgriff2

`

Not only do some make 9-1-1 calls for those "top ten wanted" 8 year olds misuse of the tennis court, they make calls about suspicious looking vehicles as well - MINE!

The same car has been in the neighborhood off and on since 1999; more on a daily basis since Fall 2007, yet the same person has made ~ 20 anonymous calls to police reporting it/me.



The most recent incident (anonymous caller; suspicious vehicle) weeks ago brought *5* Township police cars out to inquire. They lit me up right in front of the house.

Probably the most humorous moment came when an anonymous caller reported a black car speeding down the street (3:30 pm - after picking kids up at the local school). About 4 hours later, anonymous caller reported a black car going suspiciously slow. My now 8 yr old said to police "... too fast.... to slow... what are we supposed to do..?"

Out of the mouths of babes!

John

.


----------



## WereBo

The USA sounds more like the UK every day, the No. 1 'Nanny-State' of the world....


----------



## Redeye3323

lol Werebo.

I agree with you on this.

And to thing Big Brother just used to be a program...


----------



## jcgriff2

Big Brother is alive and well in the community. . . and most likely recording all movement. 

How about mandatory email?


> If your e-mail address is not received by January 25th, a $50.00 fine will be assessed to your account.


So, do you think the use of email itself or the fines from those not providing an email address will cut these ridiculous expenses (~134 units)?


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[U][B]ADMINISTRATIVE EXPENSE [/B][/U]

Postage			1,400.00
Photocopying		1,200.00
Miscellaneous Expenses	2,000.00
Bank Charges		  200.00
			________                     
TOTAL ADMIN EXP.	4,800.00
[/font]



And what "nonsense" - children playing. . .


> Board understands that the Common Area. . . is quite enticing to the youngsters of the neighborhood. It is a perfect place to play paintball and dig pits and all other kinds of nonsense.
> 
> But…..Parents be aware: . . . if anything were to happen in this area . . . the Association needs to hire a contractor to fill in the holes that were dug or remove wood that was nailed up to a tree....


--> http://wintergreenhoa.com/pdf/Newsletter_Dec09_Jan10.pdf


I've never seen kids in the woods around here with a backhoe, let alone shovels to dig "pits" with. How big can the "pits" be that contractors are required to fill them in?

`


----------



## WereBo

It's amazing just how many groups, organisations and companies are set up to provide a service to the people, then suddenly we're at their beck and call and following their 'rules' - Also, since when has 'guidelines' become rules and laws?

A neighbour of mine is due to appear in court in a few weeks over an unpaid parking fine that he's contesting - He got the parking ticket outside his own home on a residential street, cos his bumper (fender) was 2"-3" overhanging the yellow line at 3:05AM!!!

It used to be a basis of Law that folks are innocent until proven guilty, but nowadays, we have to provide 'evidence' to prove our innocence, instead of t'other way round.

Bureaucrats!!!


----------



## speedster123

Its a catch 22, if you take this to civil court, the board will take your money to defend themselves. Are these jokers up for election anytime soon?
Fox Rant needs to hear this.
http://www.fox23.com/content/rant/default.aspx


----------



## ebackhus

The HOA where my parents live just threw down $15,000 USD to repair a few segments of a fance and add new wood mulch to the neighborhood playground.

I looked up some prices from a local home improvement store for similar materials...

Fence $95 for a 5x6 segment. About 4 or 5 were bought for the repair.

Pine nuggets $3 for 2cu. feet. Approximately 20 bags were needed for the area they cleaned up.

So let's be generous now. Assume 5 segments of fence at about $95 a pop and we have around $500 of hardware. 20 bags of chips for another $60. Labor for a job that'll take about 10 hours total for 1 person to do could run you about $500 at most I'd think.

$500
$500
+60
$1,060 for repairs and upgrades.

Nothing close to $15k.


----------



## Redeye3323

This is one of the worst things about this era, not just the amount of Privacy which has been taken away, but the red tape stopping us doing simple things.

I mean, kids cannot even play in the park thesedays. If that isn't a bit far then I don't know what is!


----------



## jcgriff2

`

The Tennis Court. . . or is it really the entrance to a secured military base?



`

And of course the very nice area designated for all children of this 134 unit community to enjoy - 




An absolute disgrace.

`



WereBo said:


> A neighbour of mine is due to appear in court in a few weeks over an unpaid parking fine that he's contesting - He got the parking ticket outside his own home on a residential street, cos his bumper (fender) was 2"-3" overhanging the yellow line at 3:05AM!!!
> 
> It used to be a basis of Law that folks are innocent until proven guilty, but nowadays, we have to provide 'evidence' to prove our innocence, instead of t'other way round.
> 
> Bureaucrats!!!


Agreed!

Your neighbor with the overhanging bumper reminded me of what they did here about cars parked in "Visitors" spots allegedly overnight (rule violation) - the HOA management company rep arrived at 9 am, wrote down car license plates and placed an orange warning sticker on the windshield that had to be scraped off.

Of course it is completely logical to assume that a car parked at *9 am* has been parked there overnight! 


`



speedster123 said:


> Its a catch 22, if you take this to civil court, the board will take your money to defend themselves. Are these jokers up for election anytime soon?
> 
> Fox Rant needs to hear this.
> http://www.fox23.com/content/rant/default.aspx


Great idea. DONE.

Also sent to local media outlets.

You're right about the legal expenses, although it is my understanding that if the home owner loses, they must pay legal expenses ++, which makes the budget line items for legal expenses all the more interesting - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[B][U]PROFESSIONAL EXPENSE[/U][/B]
Audit 				  1,500.00
Legal - General 		  6,500.00
Legal - Collections 		  1,500.00
Insurance 			  4,000.00
Management Fee			 19,360.64
				__________
TOTAL PROFESSIONAL EXP.		[u]$32,860.64[/u][/font]

`



ebackhus said:


> The HOA where my parents live just threw down $15,000 USD to repair a few segments of a fance and add new wood mulch to the neighborhood playground.
> 
> $500
> $500
> +60
> $1,060 for repairs and upgrades.
> 
> Nothing close to $15k.


That is unreal. I wonder if the contractor that did the work is a relative or close friend of anyone on the Board. 

Sounds like it is time to audit HOAs books - which every owner has the right to do. That may be the course of action here... I am unsure what it is that a "porter" does and why it costs $1,820 -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[B][U]OPERATING EXPENSES:[/U][/B]
Repairs & Maintenance		 2,000.00
[color=red]Porter				 1,820.00[/color]
Landscaping Contract 		31,030.00
Landscape Improvements		   -0-	
Snow Removal 			16,850.00
Contingency Fund 		 5,001.36
				_________
TOTAL REPAIRS/MAINTENANCE 	[u]56,701.36[/u][/font]

`



Redeye3323 said:


> This is one of the worst things about this era, not just the amount of Privacy which has been taken away, but the red tape stopping us doing simple things.
> 
> I mean, kids cannot even play in the park thesedays. If that isn't a bit far then I don't know what is!


But that beautiful spacious area they designated for the kids... which is > 100' into the woods from the street - here it is again -



`

Kind Regards to all contributing. . . Thank you... John

jcgriff2



.


----------



## Redeye3323

hahahahaa, they call that good enough for kids.

Perhaps it is ok for a little while but kids like sports and they want kids to be active and not get obese but then they don't want them playing sports in the local tennis court.

Contradictory? I think so!


----------



## WereBo

Some years ago, a good chum and his family lived in idyllic area of SE London that had a huge open area for residents use, behind their back-gardens - It's totally enclosed and inaccessible from the streets, so perfect for a kids play area. Although all the houses are privately owned, the recreation-area is owned by the local Council.










My chum's 2 step-daughters were about 12 and 14, but they got regular complaints from certain other residents, ranging from 'playing tennis too loud' to 'bringing their friends into a private residents-only area'. Even their mother received complaints for picking the wild fruits and berries for her home-brewing.

Some of the complainers became very quiet when they discovered that the mother was also the new Head-Mistress at their kids (primary) school, but the rest became very 'snidey', leaving anonymous letters through the letterbox and such.

My pal+family has now moved to Somerset (lucky %$£@ers), but their 'leaving-party' certainly left an impression that won't be forgotten for a long time - approx 40-50 bikers makes a helluva noise and takes up a helluva lot of 'residential' parking spaces :grin:


----------



## reventon

Wow... haven't they got any thing better to do with their lives?

Wonder what will happen when one day someone playing tennis legitimately hits a serve straight into their neighbours window, breaking it? I'm guessing a SWAT call out.. "Of course it's a grenade, it's round and green"

*sigh*


----------



## jcgriff2

`

No, they have nothing better to do except to harass everyone while continuing their creation of a police-state that the former Soviet Union would be envy of.

Interestingly enough - literally no one here plays tennis, except of course the board member that lives across the street from the tennis court. So what does one do about a tennis court that is never used (except by the children "misusing" it, of course)..? Advertise ! ! 

Appearing in one of our HOA bulletins - 










Absolutely unreal.

http://www.sevenforums.com/chillout-room/74546-call-9-1-1-tennis-court-misuse-2.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## dm01

Why should the children pay for the old farts' realtor's mistake? (certain) Old people are crazy.

You should shove something like this through everyone's mail slot:

Dear Residents of Wintergreen:

Due to your overwhelming calls to police and the Homeowner's Association, we have decided to build a new recreation centre for the youth of Wintergreen. The new recreation center will feature three Olympic-sized swimming pools, one of which will be heated to 35C. A large wave pool will be constructed in an adjoining room. Four NHL-size ice rinks will be installed for hockey, figure skating, and general use. There will be various large rooms for floor hockey, volleyball, badminton, and other such activities. In the middle of the complex there will be a large grass area for a football field, a soccer pitch, a large running track, and a large jungle-gym-type play area for the little ones.

To prevent any sort of "creepy" person from entering the building, all persons entering the building, except for staff and parents, must be _under_ the age of thirty. All staff, and parents wishing to enter the building, must pass a rigorous screening process including a criminal record check, an extensive background check, interviews with relatives and close associates, a shadow, and a polygraph test. N.B.: parents are not allowed to use any of the amenities on offer. Go to your tennis courts if you want to have some fun.

You will be assessed a $100 surcharge each month until construction is completed, and a $50 maintenance fee annually to ensure that the facility can remain open. The facility will be free for all who qualify to use. We are afraid that we will have to remove the bingo hall, ABC Country Kitchen Buffet, and the tennis courts to make room for the massive ten-square-mile, four-storey structure that will house the recreation centre.

Sincerely,

The Wintergreen Homeowner's Association.

----

Feel free to adjust as required, and have fun. See how long it takes for (a) the HOA to respond, and (b) for the letter to be traced back to you.


----------



## Redeye3323

:lol:

That would teach them a lesson...


----------



## jcgriff2

`

I like that idea, too. After all, we do have 1000's of acres of empty land surrounding us filled with 50' - 100' pine trees; hence the New Jersey "Pine Barrens". 

We could easily clear a few acres of land for the kids... although I would rather bring in movers to move a few choice homes and those inhabiting them into the wilderness instead. That way, the 'problematic ones' could establish a new HOA board (dictatorship) and not have to worry about kids "nailing wood to trees" or "digging pits" that require contractors to fill them in. They would also save money as surveillance devices would no longer be necessary, unless they want to monitor tree growth!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Redeye3323

It's just convincing whoever has to part with their money to do so will be the main obstacle.

They might think twice about the tennis courts then...


----------



## jcgriff2

`

Here we go again. . . We and other families received -



> May 4, 2010
> 
> *1st and FINAL NOTICE*​
> Re: Playing on Tennis Court
> 
> *Please be advised, that our office is receiving several complaints of your children misusing the tennis court. *
> 
> ...


Full version --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=70789&d=1273390508


The result of more anonymous callers. 

I think the "Confrontation Clause" of the 6th amendment, US Constitution should apply here.

A few weeks ago after the Police learned of this matter, the HOA board held a closed meeting, then sent this notice out - 



That was to clarify this very confusing sentence - 



> If you see the tennis court being misused in any way, your first phone call should be to the police.


The board members got caught trying to use the Police as a means for their private goals and should be prosecuted for filing false/ exaggerated complaints. Substituting economic sanctions for the now forbidden 9-1-1 calls to police over children playing in a tennis court that is never used is even more menacing as the intimidation and harassment still continues, but on a more covert basis.

.


----------



## WereBo

Are the tennis-courts fenced with a gate for access? If so, all the residents who are on the 'receiving' end of this stupidity could all contribute 1 padlock to lock the gate.

That should foil the complainers, when everyone says 'I locked it to stop my kids playing there'.... :grin:


----------



## Wrench97

Send a letter back and say "I'm not sure whose kids were seen, but they were not mine. My kids only play Tennis on the Tennis Court"


----------



## speedster123

They will soon wear devil masks to scare the kids away. That will teach them.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/was-i-being-mean-479511.html#post2708507


----------



## SABL

I see the police put them in their place....:grin: But it sounds like anyone with children are going to have a rough summer.... unless they attend the HOA meetings. Or, are those meetings only for a special few??


----------



## kingboyk

This would be very amusing if it weren't true. Thank goodness I live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Redeye3323

I can imagine what the Police were saying when the original post was made and they were receiving calls about use of the tennis courts for soccer


----------



## jcgriff2

WereBo said:


> Are the tennis-courts fenced with a gate for access? If so, all the residents who are on the 'receiving' end of this stupidity could all contribute 1 padlock to lock the gate.
> 
> That should foil the complainers, when everyone says 'I locked it to stop my kids playing there'.... :grin:


From the 19 March 2009 meeting minutes - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
The new fence cost was $17K because an 8 gauge fence was used. 
8 gauges can not be cut. 
There were several options on allowing access to the court. 
A gate was installed on one end to allow handicap access. 
A baseball fence was installed on the other end.
[/font]

The #'s are interesting... The HOA board tells us total cost ~ $25k, yet $17k (68%) was spent on just the fence...? 

Wintergreen HOA minutes --> http://wintergreenhoa.com/pdf/Minute2009March17.pdf

The two entrances - 
1 - Handicap entrance. "To get key, contact the Management Company"
2 - L-shaped baseball fence entrance. It is very obvious this was put in to prevent kids on bicycles, skateboards, etc.. from just riding in

Other HOA communities in the area have keypad lock on entrances. Then again, they also have nice-sized playground next to the tennis court. 

They claim this lovely playground, located > 100' into the dense woods, is one that no child could refuse - 


What child of any age could resist that? When kids are seen in the woods, anonymous calls are made to police claiming drug use occurring... after all, why would kids want to play/ ride bikes on trails in the woods? :Wow1:


`




wrench97 said:


> Send a letter back and say "I'm not sure whose kids were seen, but they were not mine. My kids only play Tennis on the Tennis Court"


Did so, but then there is the burden of proof on the part of the accused - us. The anonymous accuser(s) so far have been afforded right of privacy as they are afraid of retaliation! They may soon need a reason to be afraid of such, but of course not in a physical manner, rather as defendants in civil court. There must be a civil equivalent to - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]QUOTE by jcgriff2 -

I think the [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confrontation_Clause"]"Confrontation Clause[/URL]" of the 6th amendment, 
US Constitution should apply here.[/font]

'



speedster123 said:


> They will soon wear devil masks to scare the kids away. That will teach them.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/was-i-being-mean-479511.html#post2708507


Nice, but they need no masks... most kids are very aware of the "evil ones" here.

'



SABL said:


> I see the police put them in their place....:grin: But it sounds like anyone with children are going to have a rough summer.... unless they attend the HOA meetings. Or, are those meetings only for a special few??


Another tough summer, indeed. I was not here last summer, the 1st summer with the tennis court that is literally "never-in-use", only alleged "misuse".

Our illustrious board secretary or her husband had Q&A during March 2009 open meeting -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Q. How will rules be enforced once the Tennis Court is complete? 
Q. What will be done when children don’t follow the rules? 

A. Rules are being written. 
A. [COLOR=Red]If a homeowner witnesses a person not following the rules, 
	the police can be called[/COLOR]. 
[/font]

It seems that I/ others have been confused for over a year on the "call police" wording.  

"owners" (must be on deed) are permitted to vote. Anyone that rents here literally have no say. Proxy OK. And yes... the police were not thrilled in the least to learn of their role in these unfortunate and sad events. The emergency HOA board meeting was apparently called to figure out alternative to calling police - ECONOMIC SANCTIONS, i.e., fine us to-death based soley on the word of anonymous callers.



kingboyk said:


> This would be very amusing if it weren't true. Thank goodness I live in the middle of nowhere


I find it very amusing that the HOA board members really believed that they could get away with the ---- they have perpetrated upon this community and that no one would ever question their illegal tactics. 

It has been obvious for some time that they desire a 55+ community with no children. They should have given further thought to the fact that we have a grammar school just two blocks away. There will always be children around here.

`



Redeye3323 said:


> I can imagine what the Police were saying when the original post was made and they were receiving calls about use of the tennis courts for soccer


From the little police have said - they were not aware of their role in this. A few of the responding officers were not pleased at all, yet some other officers actually asked for descriptions of the children. I don't know what to believe here as it is very difficult to obtain police reports and not one incident has been reported in the public police blotter.

Thank you to all for your comments. I greatly appreciate it.

John

`


----------

